# Ordered the new Thompson Center Icon Precision Hunter...



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

So I bit the proverbial bullet and put the new T/C Icon Precision Hunter in .223 on order today. Really looking forward to adding this gun to my collection. It will have the 4.5 - 14 x 40 Nikon Coyote Special on top of it. I am really excited about this setup.

If you haven't seen it already, check it out on TC's website....

ICON® - Thompson/Center

I am attaching a video from YouTube too. This isn't my video, but was the only video review I could find on there.


----------



## gonefishn (Jan 28, 2010)

Sounds awesome! Let us know how you like it and post some pics if you can.


----------



## caffee (Jan 30, 2010)

i hear its a great shooter, real tack driver


----------

